# Dear Nintendo,



## tolisamarie (Dec 2, 2017)

Please let us sell clothes/shoes/accessories in the market boxes.

Please add bulletin boards to our campgrounds so we can leave messages for our friends like, "Please take all those ultra rares out of your market boxes or I'm blocking you."

Please set up a way to trade essence 1 for 1. I'd love to be able to trade my surplus of cute essence for other types.

Please increase our crafting materials maximum. I can have up to 9,999 friendship powder but only 999 steel, wood, etc. I constantly have to sell these items as I am always near the max. Please make all of them 9,999.

Thank you.

_________________________________

Please feel free to add your own suggestions to this wish list!


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Dec 2, 2017)

-I'd like for fish/bugs to respawn faster
-I'd like there to be more stretch goals
-I'd like a third amenity slot or more space to put furniture out
-I wish it was easier to see what people at my camp want -- I have to click each person over and over
-It'd be nice if you could set a to-do list for how many fish you need to catch for your errands and etc.
-I'd like to design clothing or import QR code clothes
-It'd be nice to get a bonus in pocket camp if you own new leaf or happy home designer!
-I'd like it if the friend's list didn't have to load again and again every time you're going to give kudos or checking market boxes
-This is also frustrating when letting people into the quarry, because you wind up loading the friends list again and again.
-It would be nice if you could see all your list's market boxes in one screen to reduce the loading.
-I would really enjoy it if you got a free honey or free fishing net once in a while.


----------



## Rose (Dec 2, 2017)

I think bulletin boards are a terrible idea, partially for the reason you just listed! Any opportunity to spread hate or anger onto another person's campsite sounds like an unwelcome addition to the game's purpose.

Additionally, the essence trading would kill the purpose of exclusive rewards for interacting with individual animals. I'm pretty sure that's the game's way of making sure you talk to and help out all villagers equally. If you could just convert any essence at will, they wouldn't be rare whatsoever, thus taking away the unique accomplishment of crafting amenities which require it.

Totally agree with the crafting material maximum increase, though.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 2, 2017)

The point of the message boards would be communication. I've blocked about a dozen people over the past few days, people who regularly bought items from my market boxes. Now they won't know why I blocked them, or have a chance to remain on my friend list because there is no way to communicate with them.

A board (just like the one in New Leaf) would make it possible to thank people who always seem to have what you need, or compliment their campsite (other than just giving "kudos").

If you think this constitutes "spreading hate and anger" I can't imagine how you can function in RL, Snowflake.


----------



## Rose (Dec 2, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> If you think this constitutes "spreading hate and anger" I can't imagine how you can function in RL, Snowflake.


You seem very angry! Was just contributing to the discussion, friend. Sounded like your intent was more to directly chastise kids (the target demographic) for unwisely utilizing the market box than offer more creative ways to compliment and communicate.

Best of luck reaching Nintendo about this.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2017)

Having the friend's list organized in alphabetical order or something would be better.
Currently, it's done by order of most recent activity, which is why it needs to reload constantly. But I don't get much from having it in this way. All I really use my friends list for is seeing who needs quarry help (and market box if I'm desperate enough, but given there's a symbol to tell me if someone's market box is empty or not, I don't need to use the activity to judge this either). 
Long story short, the way the friend's list is organized means it HAS to be reloaded constantly, but there are much, MUCH better ways to sort it, most of which will avoid this need for loading.

In the case of bulletin board could be a tricky subject and could work for both sides - leaving notes and being rude. Given the OP mentioned wanting to use it for avoiding ultra-rare sellers, perhaps a greeting message would work instead. A player chooses a greeting message that is delivered to a new friend whenever one is made. Horrid greetings can be reported and forces the message to be changed (to nothing or to a default message). This would stop the possibility of someone going to every campsite they can find and posting "haha ur campsite SUCKS" or whatever - one greeting message, one report, one delete and the issue is sorted. That's the best resolution I can see that solves both issues at the same time, HOWEVER, in this case, I do agree with tolisamarie, we need a way to be able to communicate with other players better, and the solution I suggested does not help with that very well.

Maybe not essence trading, due to it being a reward for interacting with certain villager types, but TOTALLY trade with the other crafting mats. I need 5 preserves, Bob needs 5 wood. I have 5 wood, Bob has 5 preserves. Easy solutions - TRADE!

A third amenity spot would be great, or campsite space upgrades in general. I would be happier if the loans in the game went into growing the campsite instead of camper vans, as I know very few people who actually care about their camper's interior. (I actually do myself, but I feel like one of very few, looking inside the campers of people I meet in the recreation zones)

My own suggestions:
-Add more cotton droppers. The need for cotton is great when it comes to amenities (each tent needs 30 per upgrade, that's 90 per tent, that's 360 for all tents, and the picnic set needs 30 too, 5 levels is another 150, so 510 pieces of cotton for these 5 amenities). It's a frustration getting so much cotton. I get upgrading amenities is supposed to be a challenge but the issue is I still need cotton for furniture as well, and only 6 characters in the game always give it out after requests. I'm lucky if I see one of these 6 in my request cycles a day. (In case you were wondering, it's the two penguins Tex and Roald, the two lions Rex and Bud, and the two pigs Maggie and Agnes). It's just super hard to get your hands on and needed so desperately. 

But in all seriousness, I think they've done well so far and I'm in love with this game.


----------



## J087 (Dec 3, 2017)

Not making the friend list jump back to the top when you're going through market boxes, would be nice.

A big *NO *to any message system (or bulletinboard) which allows players to interact with one another.
If you dislike someone because of their market box you should remove them. Don't force your problems onto someone else.

The game gives you a lot of freedom considering it's a micro-pay game. I can easily imagine Nintendo making the Lv15 and Lv20 amenity upgrades leaf-ticket-only. So I don't see any reason to complain.


----------

